
Sumo Scandal 2008 - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2008/09/08/sumo-scandal-2008.aspx
======
Protophore
Here's link with a few photos: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/7595475.stm>

I was lucky enough to catch a Sumo tournament in Kyoto a couple years ago
while I was there. Very interesting sport to watch. I think that I actually
saw Roho in action while I was there.

I caught a baseball game in Tokyo as well and that was another great
experience. Baseball in Japan is quite amazing from a spectators point of
view. Each team has songs and cheers that the fans all know and they sing them
when their team is up at bat. No booing or fighting between the fans of the
different teams, it's all very respectful.

------
tobyo
I wonder if they were smoking it for fun or to artificially increase their
appetite. I'll assume the former.

Good thing to know Japan has their priorities in order:

"In 2000, Japanese wrestler Toki hit and killed a pedestrian while driving in
Osaka. He was suspended for only one tournament."

From: [http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/09/02/sports/AS-SUM-
Wres...](http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/09/02/sports/AS-SUM-Wrestlers-
Marijuana.php)

~~~
Protophore
Japan has very well defined and strict laws on drug use. When entering the
country customs will take any drugs you have that are not prescription (and in
your name). They also ask if you have any porn.

I find the punishment for the death of the pedestrian to be light, but perhaps
he was ruled not at fault? If you're driving at the speed limit and actually
paying attention, not texting or reaching for something in the back seat, and
someone runs out in front of you and you have no time to stop, and they're
killed, should you really be punished?

